# Best gun auction sites



## NottelyBILL (Jan 28, 2007)

What is Y'alls opinion of the best gun auction web sites? I want another Astra-A75 40s&w


----------



## specialk (Jan 28, 2007)

NottelyBILL said:


> What is Y'alls opinion of the best gun auction web sites? I want another Astra-A75 40s&w



never bought anything but sold quite a few on gunbroker.com.........


----------



## mike bell (Jan 28, 2007)

Guy I work with uses Auction Arms.com or something like that.  I've never tried it.


----------

